

how long it will be when people start making 90's style HTML websites again? - maheshs
http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/dkvsn/so_how_long_do_you_think_it_will_be_when_people/

======
devmonk
:) Site design doesn't follow traditional design rules (yet).

I like seeing sites from developers that just use plain unstyled HTML, though.
No tables even. Some headers, some text, with default font. Maybe some
unordered list with those old fat bullet points, at most. No gif bullets (they
came later). And if you used horizontal rules, no animated rainbow gif
horizontal rule wannabe. No fancy marbled background even! Just headers, text,
links, list items, and horizontal rules.

